# Wanted: Premiere with Lifetime or cheaper lifetime



## tjfrech (Nov 3, 2011)

I don't have cable so I believe that I have to get the premiere but $500 for lifetime is a little beyond me right now. Anyone looking to get rid of theirs that either has a lifetime or can get one at a cheaper price??


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

tjfrech said:


> I don't have cable so I believe that I have to get the premiere but $500 for lifetime is a little beyond me right now. Anyone looking to get rid of theirs that either has a lifetime or can get one at a cheaper price??


If you don't have cable I assume you're planning to use the TiVo for just over the air channels in which case a used Series 3 (there are 3 different models of S3) would work. If you don't already have a TiVo of any description subscribed it would run you $12.95 per month.

Until I think the 11th of this month (November, 2011), there's a TiVo promotion going on where you buy a new Premiere (the Premiere's a Series 4 platform by the way) and use the code ANTENNA when you subscribe it, and as long as you only use it for over the air channels and never, ever, hook cable up to it, it's $9.95 (or $9.99) per month.

Best Buy had, and maybe still does, a deal where you pay $99 for an antenna (that's probably got tons of markup in the price, both wholesale and retail--'cause there ain't much to it, but some people say it works well--) and you get a new Premiere thrown in free.

Do your homework.


----------



## Dpordy99 (Nov 7, 2011)

yeah you might want to just go with series 3


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

and it would only cost you $100 or less on ebay. I bought a TIVO TCD230040 with lifetime for $66 on ebay last month!
If you have a HD TV I hear that that the SEries 2 with converter boxes look terrible, but dn't know myself, as I only have SD TVs.


----------

